

Ask HN: Looking for a UK payment provider - recommendations? - retube

Hi All,<p>I'm going bananas trying to get PayPal working. Finding it very confusing, and has constant issues (passwords not accepted, Internal Server Errors blah blah).<p>I mean how hard can this be? All I want to do is accept payments on my site. Can anyone recommend a service that will:<p>- Allow my site to accept credit, debit card payments<p>- Is third party, so I don't process the transaction myself<p>- Doesn't require a merchant ID<p>- Allows me to move funds into a linked UK bank account<p>- Sends me payment notification over http that I can process and update a customer's status<p>- allows auto recurring billing<p>- I don't care if payment form is integrated in an iframe, or is external<p>Is simple and quick to set up.<p>Basically i have a handful of subscription packages that I'd like people to be able to sign up for.<p>Many thanks
======
thejesus
Try Paypoint - <http://www.paypoint.net/> I haven't used it myself yet, but I
certainly will be giving it a go on my next project that requires payment
processing!

------
fastspring
I'm FastSpring's CEO. We should be able to handle what you need via FastSpring
and SaaSy. Feel free to email me directly: dan at fastspring dot com

------
AngusH
have you considered <http://fastspring.com> and its associated subscriptions
site <http://saasy.com/>?

They can pay into uk bank accounts directly and I think they meet most of the
other points.

(disclaimer, uk based customer of fastspring, although not using subscriptions
side)

------
evertonfuller
We had this issue.

Just using Google Checkout for now.

Does everything you want, except the auto-recurring billing.

~~~
retube
Unfortunately the recurring billing is critical as this is a monthly
subscription service. Thanks for the feedback though.

------
profitbaron
SagePay - <http://www.sagepay.com>

~~~
retube
Requires a merchant id I believe

~~~
tobylane
Or Paypal apparently.

~~~
retube
Just called them. Must have merchant id.

